# IBS-D and Sex (gay men)



## Ckpsyc

Hello all,I was recently thinking about my IBS and how it would affect my sex life. I decided that the best way to think this through was to get others opinions and stories so that I can better understand what is going on. Please give any feedback or opinions. Everyones voice is welcome.First a little backstory:I happened across this topic and thought I’d give my two sense to it. I am a gay man that lives in New York. I have recently (within the last 6 months) been diagnosed with IBS-D. Before this I was fine. I ate whatever I wanted to eat and did whatever I wanted to do. One time last August I happened to get really sick at work. Sick enough that I asked to go home within an hour of getting there because it was so bad. A few days later I went out drinking with a friend and got so drunk I barely remember the night. From this point on, I do not know if it was the excessive drinking or being sick, but I was constantly feeling an urge to run to a rest room. Sometimes nothing would happen (probably because I never use public restrooms) and others I would feel that “Just in the nick of time” feeling. This made everything harder for me to do. I finally left work because I could not go one day without having this horrible feeling. I began to slowly withdraw from my social interactions as well because when I was home things just seemed better. I guess this turned from a medical situation into a psychological one. I spent the next several months going to various doctors. Some said I had gastroparesis which was a very slow process of emptying the stomach. Since then I’ve have a endoscopy and colonoscopy. Both revealed nothing abnormal so I was given the IBS diagnosis with no hope for a cure soon. Personally I have had many bad days and some good days. Little by little I am able to venture out if I watch what I eat because now I notice what will cause reactions.As for the sex topic, I have always considered myself a bottom (I like to receive anal sex). It was just the way I was always most comfortable I guess. However, after years of this and then this IBS problem I saw myself pull back. I guess I am more scared that something may happen during or that perhaps the other person might get grossed out. I think that the main problem here is a psychological issue that we worry about what might happen over what does happen. I have since stopped having sex; a personal decision based on other aspects as well, but mainly because of worrying about a flare up. Does anyone else feel the same way?Also, I have noticed that my symptoms or flares begin to happen when I notice an excess amount of gas built up in my system. Once that happens I know to stay close to home because that only means a flare up is beginning. Anyone have any advice on this at all?Sorry this was such a long post, but I thought I would give some background information with the current discussion topic. Any advice or opinions are most welcome.


----------



## globedrug

Hi there, I'm also in New York. Have you ever heard of a product called the Intone MV? It can help with fecal incontinence by working out the muscles in your rectum. If you'd like to check it out, here's a link: http://goo.gl/LOq4Ry


----------

